# Town Taxes Went Up



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)

Almost $50 from last year. I got out last year's tax bill, but couldn't determine where the changes was.


----------



## Knight (Jan 4, 2021)

Do the math.
 Do each of the 4 lines individually
example 2021 line 1 $13.07
2020 line 1  $7.09 

Line 1 $5.98 more.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2021)

All local taxes will continue to rise, IMO


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2021)

Our taxes went up way more than $50.  Property owners here saw their taxes go up by thousands of dollars. Even our co-op board complained about the continued rise in our taxes.


----------

